# Pflanzbeutel - Erfahrungen ?



## Piddel (22. Apr. 2012)

Hallo in die Runde

Die Suchfunktion brachte keinen Treffer ( oder ich bin wieder mal zu .....) und  daher meine Frage:
Sind diese Dinger:  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tetra-Pond-A...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item23123155d7
 zu gebrauchen oder Schrott......


----------



## katja (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzbeutel - Erfahrungen ?*

die verwendet man als alternative zu den körben oder wie? 

ich würde immer, schon aus optischen gründen, das freie pflanzen bevorzugen und für pflanzen, die man ein wenig im auge behalten möchte, sind die "taschen" doch zu klein, oder? 

hab die auch noch nie gesehen, deshalb


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzbeutel - Erfahrungen ?*

Hi,

erstmal ein Bild: (Riesenhechtkraut im Pflanzbeutel / 35cm)
 

ich finde sie sind zugebrauchen wenn man sie ned alle paar wochen im Teich umstellt.

mit Substrat bekommen sie auch Gewicht , 
die Wurzeln bleiben auch schön im Beutel , 
werden schneller unsichtbar  als die plastikkörbe


----------



## Hagalaz (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzbeutel - Erfahrungen ?*

Also ich denke mal so Beutel sind gerade deswegen geschickt weil sie eben nicht so eckig sind wie Körbe und somit schneller verschwinden...
@ Mitch: Wie viel Platz hat dein Riesenhechtkraut? Wollte mir nämlich vielleicht auch eins zulegen


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzbeutel - Erfahrungen ?*

@Darius

das RHK ist in einem 35cm Pflanzbeutel der ca. 50cm tiel im Wasser steht.
der Beutel ist mit Lehm + Sand + feinem Kies gefüllt, ca. 20cm.

==> somit steht das RHK ca. 30cm tief im Wasser 



> Wollte mir nämlich vielleicht auch eins zulegen


 schaut immer richtig super aus, je mehr desto besser  - mal sehen ob ich mir auch noch welches besorge


----------



## Hagalaz (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzbeutel - Erfahrungen ?*

Danke für die Info würde Perfekt bei mir passen 35 cm Tiefe.


----------



## Darven (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzbeutel - Erfahrungen ?*

finde ich ja super diese Beutel, ich wollte schon welche nähen aus Teichflies, aber so ist es einfach genial.


----------



## Piddel (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzbeutel - Erfahrungen ?*

Hallo

Habe die Dinger auch erst in der Einkaufsbucht entdeckt - vorher nie gesehen. Finde die Idee mit den Beuteln praktisch weil die flexibler sein müßten als Körbe - gerade an Problemstellen wo z.B. eine leichte Schräge besteht und da sind mir die Körbe oft abgerutscht.

Naja - öfter mal neues
Grüxxix
Piddel

@Katja: gibts glaube ich in 2 Größen 25 cm + 35 cm - müßte doch für eine Pflanze reichen ?


----------



## luko1662 (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzbeutel - Erfahrungen ?*

Morgen zusammen!

 Hat es jemand schon mit Seerosen versucht, oder
 sind sie eher ungeeignet dafür ?
 Habe weder Kies noch Teicherde eingebracht.
 Mfg Detlef


----------



## Jense (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzbeutel - Erfahrungen ?*

Hallo,
aus was sind diese Beutel denn?
Vlies, Ufermatte oder Folie?

Gruß Jens


----------



## mitch (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzbeutel - Erfahrungen ?*

Hallo Jens,


die Pflanzbeutel sind meist aus einer Art "Unkrautschutzvlies" gemacht 
z.B. Plantex® von DuPont®

eigentlich könnte man die auch selber nähen    wenn man(n) es kann


----------



## Jense (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzbeutel - Erfahrungen ?*

Hallo Mitch,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Unkrautvlies werde ich mir mal ne Rolle holen.
Mal testen was man(n) da nähen kann 
Sollte doch was zu machen sein.
Gruß Jens


----------



## Piddel (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pflanzbeutel - Erfahrungen ?*

Hallo,

habe so ein Teil http://www.velda.de/teichprodukte/boden__pflanzen/pflanzkorbe/plant_baskets beim Zoohändler zufällig entdeckt und ausprobiert.

Der Vorteil gegenüber den Plastikkörben liegt darin, dass kein Vlies o.ä. zusätzlich benötigt wird. Das Material ist sehr feinmaschig und es rieselt  kein Substrat raus.
Leider lässt sich die Pflanztasche kaum "verschieben" ohne das die gesamte Bepflanzung durcheinander kommt - d.h. am besten eine direkte Platzierung am Wunschplatz vornehmen. 

Werde die Dinger bei Bedarf wieder kaufen.

LG Peter


----------

